
Inventor of the Internet takes aim at BitTorrent - markbao
http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9977880-2.html
======
dgreensp
So his device basically detects any "peer-to-peer-like" traffic, regardless of
protocol, and caps it, simply because there's a lot of it?

How is this fundamentally different from the current, pretty-clearly-evil
techniques employed by ISPs like Comcast to look inside customers' packets and
make value judgments about them? I admit I don't know exactly what the device
in question does, but how is this possibly a good thing for the Internet at
large?

------
rit
I thought Al Gore was working on global warming.

